# Nintendo Wii - which games?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I picked up a Wii today with the following games:

- Mario Galaxy
- Zelda
- Resi Evil 4
- Wii Fit (£64 result!!)
- Wii Sports

What else is worth a punt?

Russ


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Zelda is superb.

Also look at Mario Kart. Mario Olympics is good too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Smash Bros Brawl any good?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll 2nd Mario olympics. Also any of the Tiger woods games are good :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mario Kart is a dead cert - anyone know anywhere selling it less than £35?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Smash Bros Brawl any good?


My kids love it, but it's not all that if you ask me and an adult won't get much out of it.

Zelda is still my favourite, many many hours play and quite difficult in places.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you played Metroid? Loving all these Nintendo classics


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Have you played Metroid? Loving all these Nintendo classics


Only on the SNES. The kids have my old SNES & Megadrive set up in their rooms! :thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

My two favourite games for the wii are Mario Kart & Guitar Hero 3.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RedSteel! love the game! 
The Godfather 
Rayman Raving Rabids
Blazing Angels
Mario Kart


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Mario Kart and WII Fit, both excellent


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

i've bought one for the other half's birthday, which isn't for another 2 week!!!

dying to give it a whirl!!!!

just got the console, wii sports and wii play for now, and getting wii fit for xmas, and i'm getting mario kart too......

should be fun....... better than the usual gash on xmas tv!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Mario Kart is a dead cert - anyone know anywhere selling it less than £35?


Russ, try here;

http://www.simplygames.com/info/15455/Mario-Kart-Wii-Includes-Wii-Wheel--WII

I bought it last week from here at £30, plus a Wii remote (£22) and one nunchuk (£12). Good to deal with and speedy, reliable service (no affilation).

Prices are going up as there is another suggested shortfall for Christmas.


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Mario Kart :argie::argie:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Mario Kart
Boom Blox - Strangely addictive


----------



## Mr_Bond_Uk (Aug 2, 2008)

Medal Of Honor Heros 2, for online muliplayer fun, upto 32 players, very fun, wii play for the 'free' wiimote, also buy some cube classics.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got Smash Bros and Mario Kart today - loving them so far 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

anyone know where i can get a wii fit from without spending double the rrp?!?!?!?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave^ said:


> anyone know where i can get a wii fit from without spending double the rrp?!?!?!?


I got mine for £64 from Asda Living in Walsall - try your local stores?


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah tried allover tbh, there are a few stock checkers online and they're all out of stock..... unless you wanna pay £100+ :'(


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> anyone know where i can get a wii fit from without spending double the rrp?!?!?!?


got mine from gamestation a couple of weeks ago you 
could try ringing your local store


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

My kids (4 and 8) love Mario Kart with the wheels.
Variety of others and TBH keep coming bak to WII Sports and WII Play and Mario/Sonic ATOG.

Me ... I have just got Tiger Woods 2009 - with online play .... nice.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wii Fit in stock at Amazon now!!


----------

